# 24mp sony camera producing poor resolution images



## Charlie011 (Aug 21, 2022)

Hi everyone, I’m hoping someone can clue me in here as I can’t get my head around it.

I have a Sony a6000, crop sensor 24mp, that’s producing really low resolution images even compared to a dated iPhone 8.

I’m shooting in raw, manual, pull the photos into Lightroom or store in Dropbox and when I go into the image info the photos are only 1616 x 1080 ( 1.75mp ) In size.

This is the same no matter what lense I’m shooting with, what mode, format.. I quite work it out, I tried resetting all setting in the camera, cleaning the sensor, tried a different lens, then double checked the info from photos taken with my phone and it’s showing the correct sizes, mp for my phone so the data’s not incorrect.

All the lenses I’m using are primes.

Has anyone got any idea on this or am I missing something? Any advice appreciated, cheers!


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 21, 2022)

Hello and welcome, why not post some of your shots ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 21, 2022)

My first reaction is ... upgrade to current firmware, then reset to factory default.


----------



## Ozzie_Traveller (Aug 21, 2022)

G'day Charlie

This could be a simple matter of "finger-in-wrong-place"

Go to the camera's main menu > taking images > look for something like "Large-Medium-Small-Web / Email" options for Resolution.  All cameras offer these 3 or 4-main options, usually 100% of mpx then 50% then 25% then 10% sort of reductions

Hope this helps
Phil from the great land Downunder


----------



## Charlie011 (Aug 22, 2022)

Hi guys, thanks for the help, I’ll look through the settings agains and give it another go, I did do a factory reset of all settings, firmware I will have a look at, guessing I can download off of Sony? 

As for the photos I’ll attach a few from yesterday’s ramblings, Not quite as noticeable on a small phone display but anything larger and they suffer, anyways who’s been to Switzerland?


----------



## RAZKY (Aug 22, 2022)

Charlie011 said:


> Hi everyone, I’m hoping someone can clue me in here as I can’t get my head around it.
> 
> I have a Sony a6000, crop sensor 24mp, that’s producing really low resolution images even compared to a dated iPhone 8.
> 
> ...


Did this just start, or has it been the case ever since you've had the camera? I doubt it has anything to do with a lens or dirty shutter (Edit: Oops, make that SENSOR!) - sounds more like a picture quality setting. If not, you can always give Sony customer support a call. Good luck, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Charlie011 (Aug 22, 2022)

Iv had the Sony as a backup for a long time, and a Nikon iv had for years, the Nikon took a fall so now I’m experimenting with the Sony and it’s a noticeable different in quality, using the same lenses. Both cameras had a 24mp sensor. 

Iv had a look at firmware updates and it’s all up to date. Done a factory reset of all settings, tried raw, and raw+jpeg, made sure it’s using the full 24mp on the settings like someone suggested checking, also made sure that Lightroom or image edge mobile app aren’t compressing then on upload with no luck 🤔.. guess I’ll give Sony a call.

When I take a photo and look at the data in camera it says it’s shooting at 24mp but at the other end it’s less that 2.

Anyone else experienced similar?


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 22, 2022)

As far as the Landscape photographs go other than naturally occurring shadows they look good to me....


----------



## Charlie011 (Aug 22, 2022)

PROBLEM SOLVED

Since factory resetting all settings I tried a different lens, tried exporting using the image edge app, then sending from the app to Dropbox for storage, producing low res, but exporting the files using image edge, then sending the photos from my phone to Dropbox separately and the res was back where it should be. Images now transferred directly from the camera to the computer are transferring with the right resolution, a software glitch of some sort? I don’t know but the quality is noticeable when viewed larger, check it out.. full photo now to large to upload here but thankyou for your inputs 👍👍


----------



## RAZKY (Aug 22, 2022)

Charlie011 said:


> PROBLEM SOLVED
> 
> Since factory resetting all settings I tried a different lens, tried exporting using the image edge app, then sending from the app to Dropbox for storage, producing low res, but exporting the files using image edge, then sending the photos from my phone to Dropbox separately and the res was back where it should be. Images now transferred directly from the camera to the computer are transferring with the right resolution, a software glitch of some sort? I don’t know but the quality is noticeable when viewed larger, check it out.. full photo now to large to upload here but thankyou for your inputs 👍👍


Good to know that all is well!


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Nov 13, 2022)

Sounds like the problem was the transfer to Dropbox.  Dropbox might have been resizing them down for storage.  I have never used a remote storage service for pictures.  I use "Box" (a competitor of "Dropbox"), but I cannot say if they do a better job for pictures (or if there is a cost difference).


----------

